# Are you on the pill?



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey, Just wondering if many people with IBS D are on the pill? Do you think it helps or makes things worse with your IBS D?


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I'm currently not on the pill, but a few years ago I tried several different ones. It all depends on the pill, some made my IBS worse and some improved it. You have to find the right one for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm on the pill (Orth Tri-Cyclen Lo) and haven't found that it makes my IBS-D any worse (or any better for that matter). I did try some other types & brands before my doctor and I decided this one was the best one for me.


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm on Yasmin continuously since my periods are really bad & I have retrograde menstruation. The pill doesn't seem to affect my IBS other than I don't get the monthly hell pains from my period that turns into monster IBS pains.


----------



## 22580 (Mar 1, 2006)

hiya, im on microgynon 30, which ive bin on 4 a year and a bit now, 2 help regulate my periods as i was getting realli bad period pains, afta a few months of being on the pill, my problems started, (sickness, constipation, excruitiating pain), after being in hospital twice, the doctors neva sed anithing about me having 2 stop takin it.im normally ok wen im on my period, but the otha week, i started on the monday nite, woke up tuesday having realli bad pains in my lower abdomen and had 2 b sent home from college, so i could go bck 2 bed 2 sleep off the pain, but woke up nd the sickness came, all nite i was being sick, spent the next day in bed, feling realli dizzy wenever i moved. i went 2 the doctors nd he just told me tht there was nothing he cud do and gave me more painkillers, i havent had a period tht bad b4 but it was definately the ibs that had flared up


----------

